# 12yr old loss of appetite and hind leg weakness



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

My 12yr old female GSD is losing interest in her food (blue buffalo kibble). We switched her to this about a year ago because she quit eating her last kibble brand. ALWAYS been picky...

We've been adding canned pumpkin to her kibble and it's worked for about a week, but now it's hit or miss. We feed 1/3 cup of pumpkin with less kibbles to our senior golden retriever for weight loss - per vets recommendation.

I made a vet appointment for Saturday, but in the meantime should I add canned food to her kibble to see if that helps? Or consider a chicken and rice diet?

She has lost quite a bit of hind leg strength in the past 30 days, struggling to get up from lying position and slides and falls down on linoleum and tile sometimes. I can't have her missing any more meals and losing more muscle. I am now taking her on short walks in am and pm to hopefully build up some strength. Also feeding dasuquin glucosamine daily for over a year.

She is still in good spirits, patrols the house and gets excited for treats. Would appreciate any advice that may help her situation. Thanks


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think that's a great idea to try a canned food topping to tempt her appetite. But since she has hind leg weakness, it also coud be that it is painful for her to eat from a standing position. What I did for my Sting who also had difficulty, was to get him to eat lying down. I put his kibble with some topping in one dish, but then I took a small bowl and sat down next to him. I would put just a little food in the small bowl and give it to him - if he wasn't interested, I took it away and took some of the food out and gave it back to him - once he started to eat the little bit, then I kept giving him more until he had finished everything. I also gave him water. What also helped to perk up his appetite were CBD hemp oil treats - I gave him Treatibles first and then his food. For his hind leg weakness, several times a day, I would massage his spine by gently raking my fingertips up and down like I was raking leaves. 4 times a day, I did tail pulls - which can be done if the dog is either standing or lying down. This article explains how to do it and also has a video : 
http://veterinaryneuron.blogspot.com/2010/09/tail-pulls.html

To help him get up, I used this comfort lifter which works better than a towel. I would also carry it when I walked him to give him support when he tired.
ComfortLift Carrier: Sling-style dog carrier supports and assists older or arthritic dogs

Since your gsd is slipping on the floors, non slip floor mats would help.


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

Just want to throw this in here...
My 12 year old Border Collie stopped eating, didn't want to move, when moving very weak in the hind. This went on for 4 days. After that she was back to normal.
Last Friday I took her in to the vet as I was home from work and they told me it was an episode of vestibular syndrome, basically messing with her balance, making her feel nauseated and therefore not wanting to eat or move. 
Maybe something to think about.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Since this is Monday and Saturday is almost a week away, any chance you could bring her in sooner?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes the dogs know first when something is up with the food. Check out for recalls on Blue Buffalo. Could be anything though at 12. My girl, Babsy is having some weakness too, and is leaving food sometimes and that is not like her. The thing is, she is over-weight and if she loses a little weight her back end will have it a little easier so I am not freaking out about it. I know it can be other stuff... I am avoiding thinking about what is to come.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you considered Chiropractic's and Acupuncture for her hind leg weakness?

Also, Acupuncture used with TENS could be a huge help.

Moms


----------



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

Deb said:


> Since this is Monday and Saturday is almost a week away, any chance you could bring her in sooner?


I will try to get her in sooner than Sat. Might be best,


----------



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

selzer said:


> Sometimes the dogs know first when something is up with the food. Check out for recalls on Blue Buffalo. Could be anything though at 12. My girl, Babsy is having some weakness too, and is leaving food sometimes and that is not like her. The thing is, she is over-weight and if she loses a little weight her back end will have it a little easier so I am not freaking out about it. I know it can be other stuff... I am avoiding thinking about what is to come.


I switched her from Blue Buffalo to Taste of the Wild about a year ago - she hasn't had her normal appetite for about a year. The switched helped a bit, but I am seeing some negative reports of TOW from August 2017.

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/taste-of-the-wild.html


Should I switch her again based on this - not seeing an official recall and my senior Golden Ret. has no issues. Yesterday I started mixing in 1/2 of can of TOW with her TOW kibble and she's loving it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know what? Since Babsy (also 12 years) is over-weight, I've pretty much given up on kibble for her. Since I got the Earthborn Holistic, and have been mixing two varieties of that with my Diamond Naturals, most of my dogs have been scarfing their food. Babs has been eating some of it, but mostly she likes to eat my left-overs. My goal is not for her to live forever. She's probably better off with my food in any case. So she can eat what she wants. 

She is 12. She is going to die. I can say that because I have 2 of them, at 12, and 1 at 11 that can go at any time. My goal is that I don't let them suffer. Which is hard because I do not want to consider losing any of these old ladies. But I am not going to run them to the vet every time they turn their nose up at food or limp a bit. They are OLD. 12 for a GSD is ancient. Yes, some do make it to 13 or even 14. But it is rarer and rarer. They have a 13 club because it just doesn't happen all that often. If Babs and Jenna are both with me in August next year, I will be very surprised. 

So, I have to face the cold hard facts and that is that they are getting up there. My goal in vetting them has changed. Before, I would rush to the vet and do diagnostics to find anything early so we could combat it right away. Now, for me, it is all about pain management and neither is currently on anything. But if Babsy continues to limp, I am going to give her some rymidyl or one of its names. Not worrying what long-term abuse will do to her on it. She doesn't have long term. 

If some pain meds improves her day to day, than I don't have to face the inevitable yet. Don't get me wrong, if one of them busts a toenail and needs it anesthetized and cut off, or something, I'll take them in and do it. But no more blood-work, no vaccines, diagnostics save maybe x-rays if necessary -- that's a toss up. It can give me a better understanding of where we are so I might do that. It is now all about quality of what life we have left now. Babsy has her bed next to mine now, and Quinnie sleeps in my bed. Babs can't get up onto the bed. She never really liked to anyway, she would lay up there for about 3 minutes and then jump off and go to her own bed. Jenna is in heat, so I had to move her puppy outside with another bitch. So he is currently cheating on her, and she is bereft of her boy, and knows he is outside with an Odie-daughter. She is not a particularly happy camper without her boy. But the idea of spaying her at this day and age makes no sense whatsoever. Babsy too. Just keep them separated from Humper (AKA Kojak), the only male with all his bits intact on the place. 

But yes there was a time when off we went to the vet because she was leaving food in her dish and seemed a bit off. We've gone for limps and what have you. Now we expect a bit of limping, and going off her feed here an there. It is so sad. They are such a huge part of our lives. Babs and Jenna were from my first litter. There has rarely been a day when I did not talk to them last thing before bed, and first thing when I woke up. They've never spent a night away from home, save Babsy went with me when I delivered those pups for a friend nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

selzer said:


> Ya know what? Since Babsy (also 12 years) is over-weight, I've pretty much given up on kibble for her. Since I got the Earthborn Holistic, and have been mixing two varieties of that with my Diamond Naturals, most of my dogs have been scarfing their food. Babs has been eating some of it, but mostly she likes to eat my left-overs. My goal is not for her to live forever. She's probably better off with my food in any case. So she can eat what she wants.
> 
> She is 12. She is going to die. I can say that because I have 2 of them, at 12, and 1 at 11 that can go at any time. My goal is that I don't let them suffer. Which is hard because I do not want to consider losing any of these old ladies. But I am not going to run them to the vet every time they turn their nose up at food or limp a bit. They are OLD. 12 for a GSD is ancient. Yes, some do make it to 13 or even 14. But it is rarer and rarer. They have a 13 club because it just doesn't happen all that often. If Babs and Jenna are both with me in August next year, I will be very surprised.
> 
> ...


That's some good solid advice. What are your thoughts (or other forum members) on tossing in an Ibuprofren (200mg) with breakfast and dinner? Should help right - or is that bad for their kidneys on a daily basis?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My almost 13 year old started falling over and couldn't get up the Wednesday before last(almost 2 weeks ago) Her legs were shaking. She has not lost her appetite, still asking to go out, no accidents, etc. I got scared. I did some research and found canna pet. I found a local store thst carried it, gave her a dose as soon as I got home and on Saturday before work. I'm not kidding, she met me at the door Saturday when I got home. She was happy and wagging her tail. Not one issue with her legs or getting up since. Could not be happier with the product. She isn't ready to go and asinv as I see a fight in her I will fight right along side her. Seriously check the product out-amazing.


----------



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

llombardo said:


> My almost 13 year old started falling over and couldn't get up the Wednesday before last(almost 2 weeks ago) Her legs were shaking. She has not lost her appetite, still asking to go out, no accidents, etc. I got scared. I did some research and found canna pet. I found a local store thst carried it, gave her a dose as soon as I got home and on Saturday before work. I'm not kidding, she met me at the door Saturday when I got home. She was happy and wagging her tail. Not one issue with her legs or getting up since. Could not be happier with the product. She isn't ready to go and asinv as I see a fight in her I will fight right along side her. Seriously check the product out-amazing.


Is this the product that you bought?
https://canna-pet.com/product/capsules-canna-pet-advanced-large-30-count-bottle/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

SkyBox said:


> Is this the product that you bought?
> https://canna-pet.com/product/capsules-canna-pet-advanced-large-30-count-bottle/


Yep,but the 60 count. Yours will need 2 a day if mine does.


----------



## SkyBox (Jul 15, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Yep,but the 60 count. Yours will need 2 a day if mine does.


Are you or others also supplementing Glucosamine, with this product?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

SkyBox said:


> Are you or others also supplementing Glucosamine, with this product?




I am not. This is doing the job without supplementing at this time.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I purchased the oil and Traveler won't touch it. I mixed just a tiny bit in with his raw and bone broth and he walked away.
He has several problems but I was looking for this to alleviate some arthritis he has in his knee. He does get weekly acupuncture treatments which helps.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't give Ibuprofin, not good for dogs. I'd give aspirin, or canine asperine. And yeah, I do not want to give them something that is likely to do something bad to another body part that might already be on the edge of its life. Kidney trouble can be very hard on dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I purchased the oil and Traveler won't touch it. I mixed just a tiny bit in with his raw and bone broth and he walked away.
> He has several problems but I was looking for this to alleviate some arthritis he has in his knee. He does get weekly acupuncture treatments which helps.


Get the capsules, they are really small and fit perfectly in a chicken heart. I doubt mind would touch the oil either. No problems putting it in the hearts.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Update..took my girl to the vet for a stye and decided to do an xray. Her hips are very very bad. She is now on adequan also.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My update- I received the capsules and have started Traveler on those. 
This hurricane has just blown away any schedule we have. He's acting pretty sluggish and although he's eating, he's not interested in much else. I think the 90° plus heat not factoring humidity is getting to us all. No power, no gas, no A/C, no internet. Good news is no damage but for landscape. We are so lucky. I hate cold showers tho!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Traveler's Mom said:


> My update- I received the capsules and have started Traveler on those.
> This hurricane has just blown away any schedule we have. He's acting pretty sluggish and although he's eating, he's not interested in much else. I think the 90° plus heat not factoring humidity is getting to us all. No power, no gas, no A/C, no internet. Good news is no damage but for landscape. We are so lucky. I hate cold showers tho!


Hopefully that all gets resolved soon.


----------

